# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Meer jongeren psychische hulp

## Leontien

Er komen steeds meer jongeren (166.000) in de leeftijd van zestien tot en met achttien jaar, die psychische of psychiatrische hulp hebben. Sinds 2009 zijn het aantal jongeren jaarlijks met gemiddeld 8,5 procent gestegen. Zo werd verteld aan het AD door een aantal deskundigen. 

Dit kan te maken hebben met dat tegenwoordig jongeren veel mogelijkheden hebben en meer informatie te verwerken door gebruik van internet. Vanwege die verschillende mogelijkheden zijn er ook veel keuzes te maken. Dit kan stress veroorzaken en stress kan een bepaalde kwetsbaarheid voor psychische problemen verergeren.

Het kan ook komen door de economische crisis, want veel jongeren zijn op zoek naar een studie of werk. 

Waardoor denk jij dat steeds meer jongeren psychische hulp zoeken?.

----------


## PietV

Zou het ook niet te maken hebben met de vele echtscheidingen tegenwoordig? Kinderen en jongeren zitten daardoor vaak tussen twee vuren. Ze moeten soms een keuze maken tussen twee ouders die eigenlijk niet mogelijk is. Behalve de stress die dit oplevert, zijn er nog veel meer oorzaken van stress, zoals bijv. ruzie tussen ouders etc.

----------

